# Redbull NYC Snowscrapers feb 5th



## hardline (Feb 4, 2009)

so we will be at the event. we will be pre partying somewhere before the event. then hanging at the event and going to the afterparty. anybody that wants to go let me know. i think we are going out on the vip boat for the event but maybe not. lotsa drinking wil be done and should be a good time.

http://www.redbullsnowboarding.com/snowscrapers/?gclid=CMCe2rPOw5gCFQO5Ggod5wXi0Q


----------



## cardml (Feb 5, 2009)

headed out in a few hours with media gate tix -- not as cool as boat access but still... should be awesome.  Where are after parties planned? Because we didn't get any info from Red Bull with our press packets..


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 5, 2009)

what is the name of the park where its being held?  I'm trying to find it on Google maps, can't quite place it


----------



## cardml (Feb 5, 2009)

*East River Park*

It's on Houston at the FDR on the south east side of the island.


----------



## hardline (Feb 5, 2009)

i had to bail to go out to dinner with a potential client.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 5, 2009)

that's tonight? darn, i totally forgot and came home to jersey already. oh well...


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard traffic on the Drive was a mess tonight during the evening rush hour with people rubber-necking the event.  The entire southbound FDR was backed from the 150's all the way down to the park at Houston.  The finals is starting right now on MSG....tape delay I'm sure.


----------



## hardline (Feb 6, 2009)

ya i heard the same thing. even the city streets where a total shitshow. my buddy said it was a pain in the ass getting out of there and over to the club after.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

The kid that won is a relative of mine 
http://www.silive.com/sportsflash/index.ssf?/base/sports-20/123389395334510.xml&storylist=sisports

Shayne is the son of my uncle's step son.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> The kid that won is a relative of mine
> http://www.silive.com/sportsflash/index.ssf?/base/sports-20/123389395334510.xml&storylist=sisports
> 
> Shayne is the son of my uncle's step son.



Great job, sounds like Shaun White got eliminated fairly early.

Gary, does he do a lot of these comps?


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 6, 2009)

They're also doing it tomorrow


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Gary, does he do a lot of these comps?



yes, i believe so.  but i don't know him very well. only see him at the occational family event.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats some pretty good money there.  Congrats.


----------

